# Checking in: Callahan, Guera, and Junior and our turtles



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey all, 
I was being asked about in the "Posters you wonder about" thread and Carla was nice enough to go on to my FB and let me know  
I posted a little update on that thread... I'll give the short run down here.
~Bingo passed away in November of 2010 at 15 years old
~James and I moved into our first home together in July of 2011 (Callahan and Guera came with us, my mom and sister wanted to keep Jade and Jodie)
~In November of 2011 a friend of a friend needed to rehome a red dapple Dachshund puppy and we took him in, he is our little Junior. (Instead of naming him Bingo, my father named him Junior, I don't think I'll ever live my life with out a Dachshund <3)
~On November 5th, 2011... on my bday, James proposed to me in front of all our friends and family and we will be getting married on October 26th, 2012 NEXT MONTH!
~In December of 2011 I graduated from college with my Bachelors in Education
~I am now a 5th grade Math, Science, and Social Studies teacher at a local elementary!

Phewww lol... so much has changed in our lives... and I still haven't achieved my main goal of becoming a Mommy... *someday* <3 <3 <3

Here are some recent pics of my crew































































My 125 gallon turtle tank that James and I completely rebuilt from 5 pieces of glass up... custom stand, custom light canopy, custom filter, and custom above the tank basking area. All for my Belize Slider, Kenji.









This is my 55 gallon turtle tank which is home to my Northern Black Knobbed Sawback Map Turtle, Dino... she lives in my classroom 









Thanks for looking! 
Nessa


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Congrats on all the accomplishments!! Love the pictures! My mom said she wants your Dane,lol. She is obsessed with them at the moment..


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

It's nice to hear from you!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome back, and congratulations!


----------

